# I will make a pun for anyone that replies to this thread.



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

You read the title. Make a reply to this thread and I'll make a pun about it.


I wanna die


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Eix is gay


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Eix said:


> Eix is gay


Well that post was "Eixciting"

XDDddd


----------



## jDSX (May 7, 2018)

just for the pun


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

jDSX said:


> just for the pun


That post was lame and not "Punny"

jDSXDDDDDD


----------



## drenal (May 7, 2018)

Cool


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

drenal said:


> Cool


You're right about being cool. This thread gets my "aDRENALine" pumping.


XDDDDDdddd


----------



## drenal (May 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> You're right about being cool. This thread gets my "aDRENALine" pumping.
> 
> 
> XDDDDDdddd


I knew you were going to say something about adrenaline


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

drenal said:


> I knew you were going to say something about adrenaline


Darn it. You knew it. Even though you're not a furry, you are making me 'FURRYious"


XddxXDDDd


----------



## drenal (May 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Darn it. You knew it. Even though you're not a furry, you are making me 'FURRYious"
> 
> 
> XddxXDDDd


...alright


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

drenal said:


> ...alright


I'm going "Al in" for these puns.

xdddDd


----------



## drenal (May 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> I'm going "Al in" for these puns.
> 
> xdddDd


That's enough


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

drenal said:


> That's enough


You've had enough of me? THAT'S a shame.


Xdddd


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> You've had enough of me? THAT'S a shame.
> 
> 
> Xdddd


try kidding about my kitty named Zelda


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> try kidding about my kitty named Zelda


Really? You're expecting me to make a pun? You're KITTing me.


XDddddDDD


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


Sorry that my thread is "BADass"


XddDxdDddDDXs


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Sorry that my thread is "BADass"
> 
> 
> XddDxdDddDDXs


try making pun about cancer
because this thread is full of it in its purest form


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> try making pun about cancer
> because this thread is full of it in its purest form




Jeez, that hurt. I was just trying to have fun.

Well, I gotta make a pun. I just "CANtcer" believe you're doing this to me.


----------



## drenal (May 7, 2018)

Delete this thread


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

drenal said:


> Delete this thread


I'm not going to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





XdddDDxdDDD


----------



## drenal (May 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> I'm not going to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you are


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

drenal said:


> Yes you are


"Are" you okay?!

Wait that's a normal sentence...

Eh, who cares.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 7, 2018)

Look out for the Klingons near Uranus.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> Look out for the Klingons near Uranus.


you mean Ur anus?


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> you mean Ur anus?


no u


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> no u


no u


----------



## jimmyj (May 7, 2018)

you're not punny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## FANDROID_SWIMBOIS (May 7, 2018)

pls do


----------



## WaluigiMan (May 7, 2018)

this is the most beautiful thread i have ever seen in my life


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> Look out for the Klingons near Uranus.


I'm sorry that I lost, "UR ANUS." It's klinGONE now.



Noctosphere said:


> you mean Ur anus?


NOctosphere, that's my joke.



Subtle Demise said:


> no u



You're anNOying me.



Noctosphere said:


> no u



Really, you're actually anNOyoing


jimmyj said:


> you're not punny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111



I am punny. *J*ust kidding!



FANDROID_SWIMBOIS said:


> pls do



I'm SWIMing in a sea of puns!




WaluigiMan said:


> this is the most beautiful thread i have ever seen in my life



Expecting a pun? TOO BAD! WALUIGI TIME!

*Deep Breath*


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXDDDDDddDdDDDDDdXXDDDdDDDddddddDddddxdDDxdxXXxxxxdddd


----------



## oofio (May 8, 2018)

now we really know how the titanic sank...


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (May 8, 2018)

Chris Benoit 
Pokeacer


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

oofio said:


> now we really know how the titanic sank...


Oh, this is only the TIP OF THE ICEBERG!


DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Chris Benoit
> Pokeacer



If you really want, I'll PACK.zip my puns!


XDDdDDDdddddd


----------



## drenal (May 8, 2018)

stop


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

drenal said:


> stop


There's no "STOPping" now!

XDDDDDDD

if you want me to stop, stop replying to this thread.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 8, 2018)

Titanica said:


> There's no "STOPping" now!
> 
> XDDDDDDD
> 
> if you want me to stop, stop replying to this thread.


would have been funnier if you said Stopp1ngpong
and im pretty sure, even if this one is funnier than yours, its still not funny


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> would have been funnier if you said Stopp1ngpong
> and im pretty sure, even if this one is funnier than yours, its still not funny


Okay, fine. I guess I'll have to "Zell" DA puns!

XDDDD


----------



## drenal (May 8, 2018)

Titanica said:


> if you want me to stop, stop replying to this thread.


ok I will


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

drenal said:


> ok I will


Good thing you're "WILLing" to leave!

XDDDDdddd


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 122662


Man, I'm living in a "BUBBLE" of puns!


XdddDDdDXXdDD


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Man, I'm living in a "BUBBLE" of puns!
> 
> 
> XdddDDdDXXdDD


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 122666


Never! "This" is my new home!

Xddd


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 8, 2018)

h


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> h


What a *H*orrible post!

XDddDDDDDDDdDdDxxDDxxxd


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 8, 2018)

Titanica said:


> What a *H*orrible post!
> 
> XDddDDDDDDDdDdDxxDDxxxd


What a whore-able post


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> What a whore-able post


I'm "SExnsing" something...


----------



## FateForWindows (May 8, 2018)

Nice puns /s


----------



## jDSX (May 8, 2018)

cat puns plz


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

FateForWindows said:


> Nice puns /s


Thanks! Looks like I "WINdows!"


----------



## FateForWindows (May 8, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Thanks! Looks like I "WINdows!"


Looks like your grades sunk down to the sarchasm, since you certainly failed the sarcasm blindness test. You should steer clear of this since it's not your strong suit.


----------



## Deleted User (May 8, 2018)

jDSX said:


> cat puns plz


Sorry, I "CAT" do that.


----------



## x65943 (May 8, 2018)

plz make a pun with nazis, commies and rainbows


----------



## Mazamin (May 8, 2018)

Really bad pun plz


----------



## JellyPerson (May 8, 2018)

hi
pun me


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

x65943 said:


> plz make a pun with nazis, commies and rainbows


Oh dang. That's a lot of puns. You could say that I did NAZI that COMMIEng. Time to release my RAINbows of puns!



Mazamin said:


> Really bad pun plz



I shall PLZ you with my pun.

...Or make you hate me even more.



JellyPerson said:


> hi
> pun me



Oh boy. How will I do this? I better *HI*de the shitty puns to get a good one. I hope people aren't JELLYous of my puns.

XDDddddddDDDDd


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 9, 2018)

Fuck


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> Fuck


Uh, oh. Don't try to "FUCK" up my posts.

Don't say this pun is bad, you only gave me one word to work with.


----------



## CoolerSugar955 (May 9, 2018)

Why would you ever think this was a good idea?


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

CoolerSugar955 said:


> Why would you ever think this was a good idea?


Actually, your post has made me realize something terrifying. If this thread somehow gets pinned (which probably won't happen but on the tiny chance it might...), I'll be here making dumb puns for the rest of this site's life.

I thought this is a good idea because I like trying to make puns on the fly. It's just fun.

OH, yeah the pun. I guess it's hard to focus since I'm on a SUGARrush!


FateForWindows said:


> Looks like your grades sunk down to the sarchasm, since you certainly failed the sarcasm blindness test. You should steer clear of this since it's not your strong suit.



Sorry I forgot you. I guess paying attention does not "SUIT" me!


----------



## CoolerSugar955 (May 9, 2018)

Titanica said:


> I'll be here making dumb puns for the rest of this site's life.


I really hope someone pins this. That will be the best day of my life


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

CoolerSugar955 said:


> I really hope someone pins this. That will be the best day of my life


Oh god no. Don't promote that! PLEASE!

I think we shouldn't pin this. It's for the "BEST" of us!


Please don't pin this. DX


----------



## CoolerSugar955 (May 9, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Please don't pin this. DX


How about I just keep replying forever than?


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

CoolerSugar955 said:


> How about I just keep replying forever than?


We can go all day if we want. Just give me a while to "COOL" down!

I'm seriously regretting making this thread. Maybe I really should've DEDEDELETED it.

DX Double Pun..


----------



## oofio (May 9, 2018)

lets play a drinking game. every time Titanica makes a horrendous pun, take a shot


----------



## x65943 (May 9, 2018)

oofio said:


> lets play a drinking game. every time Titanica makes a horrendous pun, take a shot


We will all be dead before the hour is out


----------



## CoolerSugar955 (May 9, 2018)

oofio said:


> lets play a drinking game. every time Titanica makes a horrendous pun, take a shot


What could go wrong?


----------



## FateForWindows (May 9, 2018)

oofio said:


> lets play a drinking game. every time Titanica makes a horrendous pun, take a shot


If this were Roblox everyone would have your name after the game.


----------



## CoolerSugar955 (May 9, 2018)

FateForWindows said:


> If this were Roblox everyone would have your name after the game.


Wait I thought this was a Roblox forum, is it not?


----------



## x65943 (May 9, 2018)

CoolerSugar955 said:


> Wait I thought this was a Roblox forum, is it not?


It is, don't believe Ondore's lies


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 9, 2018)

fucj this thread

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

This isn’t even worth being in the EoF, it’s that bad.
Like this post if you want the staff to make a secret EoF subforun called “the shithole” for the worst of the worst of the worst threads (like this one)


----------



## SG854 (May 9, 2018)

Este hilo del foro es my peligroso para su salud. Abandona este hilo ahora.


----------



## FateForWindows (May 9, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> fucj this thread
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I agree. This thread is baaaaaad.


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

oofio said:


> lets play a drinking game. every time Titanica makes a horrendous pun, take a shot


Hmm, sounds like a fun game. Lemme give it a "SHOT!"



x65943 said:


> We will all be dead before the hour is out



Hopefully you're "DEAD" wrong.



CoolerSugar955 said:


> What could go wrong?



I'm not sure. Maybe you guys are on the WRONG side of the numbers.



FateForWindows said:


> If this were Roblox everyone would have your name after the game.



Oh, not Roblox. Everytime that game is mentioned, it "BLOXes" me from being happy.



CoolerSugar955 said:


> Wait I thought this was a Roblox forum, is it not?



Oh, FORum the love of god, stop talking about Roblox.



x65943 said:


> It is, don't believe Ondore's lies



God, all these puns....they make me want to LIE down.



SirNapkin1334 said:


> fucj this thread
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I am laughing my ass off right now because YOU guys are the ones creating this thread. Everytime you reply to this thread, I will make a horrifying pun. If you hate it that much, stop replying.

Looks like this thread's puns aren't so SECRET now!



SG854 said:


> Este hilo del foro es my peligroso para su salud. Abandona este hilo ahora.



I only speak English. Damn it, I actually can't come up with a pun for this one.



FateForWindows said:


> I agree. This thread is baaaaaad.



I am dying right now, just seeing you guys talking about how bad this thread is. Just stop replying if you want it to stop!

Welp, that's the last post here for now! AAAAAAdios!


XDDDDDDddddDDDXDXXXDDDDDXDXDDDDDDddddDDDXDXXXDDDDDXDXDDDDDDddddDDDXDXXXDDDDDXDXDDDDDDddddDDDXDXXXDDDDDXDXDDDDDDddddDDDXDXXXDDDDDXD


----------



## FateForWindows (May 9, 2018)

It would be a bit funnier if you didn't emphasize the puns. I feel a little empathy for you because it makes the puns suck overall.


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

FateForWindows said:


> It would be a bit funnier if you didn't emphasize the puns. I feel a little empathy for you because it makes the puns suck overall.


Alright, I'll take your advice.

Don't emphasize the puns? Overall this trouble, that's the problem?


----------



## Brigand (May 9, 2018)

Pun pls


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

Brigand said:


> Pun pls


Alright, I'll pls you.


----------



## Brigand (May 9, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Alright, I'll pls you.


Solid 3.5/10


well done.


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

Brigand said:


> Solid 3.5/10
> 
> 
> well done.


You're wellcome.


----------



## snails1221 (May 9, 2018)

You're mum gey
Have fun figuring that one out


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

snails1221 said:


> You're mum gey
> Have fun figuring that one out


That's easy, I'll get my mum to do it.

that language is super offensive. you need to stop being so offensive and rude. i cant believe people on the internet are that cruel and mean.

That's what I figured.

(there's a pun hidden in here, trust me.)


----------



## snails1221 (May 9, 2018)

Titanica said:


> That's easy, I'll get my mum to do it.
> 
> that language is super offensive. you need to stop being so offensive and rude. i cant believe people on the internet are that cruel and mean.
> 
> ...


Alright you win, I give up


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

snails1221 said:


> Alright you win, I give up



I'll never give in.


----------



## CoolerSugar955 (May 9, 2018)

Titanica said:


> I'll never give in.


Are you sure?


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

CoolerSugar955 said:


> Are you sure?


NEVER. I AM QUITE SURE OF IT.


----------



## CoolerSugar955 (May 9, 2018)

Titanica said:


> NEVER. I AM QUITE SURE OF IT.


Just using a word I used doesn't make it a pun


----------



## souler92 (May 9, 2018)

this thread is worthless tho


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

CoolerSugar955 said:


> Just using a word I used doesn't make it a pun


Give me a break. You've barely given me anything to work with. Seriously. If you want a good one, give me more to work with.

Man, I new this would be a bad idea.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



souler92 said:


> this thread is worthless tho


Soul what?


----------



## CoolerSugar955 (May 9, 2018)

souler92 said:


> this thread is worthless tho


Ay bro this is the greatest thread I have ever seen. Dont talk about this like its nothing bro.


----------



## SG854 (May 9, 2018)

(´༎ຶོρ༎ຶོ`)


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

CoolerSugar955 said:


> Ay bro this is the greatest thread I have ever seen. Dont talk about this like its nothing bro.


I broking down from that compliment 



SG854 said:


> (´༎ຶོρ༎ຶོ`)



︎︎❍︎■︎ ︎⧫︎︎ ⍓︎□︎◆︎ ⧫︎❒︎︎■︎⬧︎●︎︎⧫︎︎︎ ❍︎⍓︎ ⬥︎︎■︎︎︎︎■︎︎⬧︎︎ ☠︎□︎⬥︎ ⬥︎︎︎⧫︎ ︎❍︎ ︎ ⬧︎◆︎◻︎◻︎□︎⬧︎︎︎ ⧫︎□︎ ︎□︎✍︎ ︎ ︎︎■︎︎⧫︎ ❍︎︎︎ ︎ ◻︎◆︎■︎ ︎︎□︎◆︎⧫︎ ︎ ︎︎❍︎■︎ ︎︎︎︎︎ ︎︎︎⧫︎ ︎□︎ ⍓︎□︎◆︎ ︎❖︎︎■︎ ︎⌧︎◻︎︎︎⧫︎ ︎❒︎□︎❍︎ ❍︎︎︎ ︎◆︎︎✍︎ ︎ ◆︎⬧︎⧫︎ ⬥︎︎■︎⧫︎ ︎⧫︎ ⧫︎□︎ ︎︎ □︎❖︎︎❒︎︎︎︎


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 9, 2018)

Titanica said:


> I broking down from that compliment
> 
> 
> 
> ︎︎❍︎■︎ ︎⧫︎︎ ⍓︎□︎◆︎ ⧫︎❒︎︎■︎⬧︎●︎︎⧫︎︎︎ ❍︎⍓︎ ⬥︎︎■︎︎︎︎■︎︎⬧︎︎ ☠︎□︎⬥︎ ⬥︎︎︎⧫︎ ︎❍︎ ︎ ⬧︎◆︎◻︎◻︎□︎⬧︎︎︎ ⧫︎□︎ ︎□︎✍︎ ︎ ︎︎■︎︎⧫︎ ❍︎︎︎ ︎ ◻︎◆︎■︎ ︎︎□︎◆︎⧫︎ ︎ ︎︎❍︎■︎ ︎︎︎︎︎ ︎︎︎⧫︎ ︎□︎ ⍓︎□︎◆︎ ︎❖︎︎■︎ ︎⌧︎◻︎︎︎⧫︎ ︎❒︎□︎❍︎ ❍︎︎︎ ︎◆︎︎✍︎ ︎ ◆︎⬧︎⧫︎ ⬥︎︎■︎⧫︎ ︎⧫︎ ⧫︎□︎ ︎︎ □︎❖︎︎❒︎︎︎︎


no dammit


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> no dammit


Oh come on, I don't no what you want me to do?! Do you want me to build a city? Maybe make a dam for it? What the hell do you want?!!


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 9, 2018)

PLEASE GET AN ADMIN TO LOCK THIS THREAD


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> PLEASE GET AN ADMIN TO LOCK THIS THREAD


If you want it to stop, stop replying. You'll just lock yourself up with puns! Maybe you should make a shirt of threads to protect you from them. :/


----------



## CoolerSugar955 (May 9, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> PLEASE GET AN ADMIN TO LOCK THIS THREAD


Get an admin to pin this


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

CoolerSugar955 said:


> Get an admin to pin this


Don't get an admin to pin it. Please. It'll be a pin in my ass.


----------



## keven3477 (May 10, 2018)

?


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> ?


Stop questioning my logic.


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Stop questioning my logic.


I'm getting so desperate to make a pun, I'll make one for myself. This is will be a Titanic accomplishment.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 10, 2018)

Titanica said:


> I'm getting so desperate to make a pun, I'll make one for myself. This is will be a Titanic accomplishment.


THAT'S IT! @Issac PLEASE LOCK THIS


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> THAT'S IT! @Issac PLEASE LOCK THIS


I'm not doing anything against the rules. This is just a crap mountain of puns.


----------



## Issac (May 10, 2018)

Lock and ban, for sure!


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2018)

Issac said:


> Lock and ban, for sure!


No, please don't do that. Don't lock my puns away and banish them!


----------



## FateForWindows (May 10, 2018)

Why are people going overboard about an EoF thread?


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2018)

FateForWindows said:


> Why are people going overboard about an EoF thread?


EXACTLY! I think I might've done one thing that no one else has done on this site. I maked an extremely controversial thread about fucking puns.

It's time to board the bad thread ship!


----------



## CoolerSugar955 (May 10, 2018)

Issac said:


> Lock and ban, for sure!


Just pin the thread and have him make puns for the rest of his life


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2018)

CoolerSugar955 said:


> Just pin the thread and have him make puns for the rest of his life


Oh god. NO! Lock this thread instead. Don't pin it, please! That's torture!

If you pin it, I'll put my life to rest!


----------



## Gon Freecss (May 11, 2018)

I dare you!


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2018)

Gon Freecss said:


> I dare you!


Boy, you sure are daring. You may have gon crazy!


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 11, 2018)

FateForWindows said:


> Why are people going overboard about an EoF thread?


because it is THE MOST HORRIBLE VERY BAD WORST EOF THREAD EVER MADE. we need "The shithole" secret EoF subforum for this kind of stuff. Also a suspension would be nice...


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> because it is THE MOST HORRIBLE VERY BAD WORST EOF THREAD EVER MADE. we need "The shithole" secret EoF subforum for this kind of stuff. Also a suspension would be nice...


You're overreacting. You should suspend your anger.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 11, 2018)

Titanica said:


> You're overreacting. You should suspend your anger.


QUICK SOMEBODY LOCK THE THREAD BEFORE HE CAN GET THE LAST WORD


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> QUICK SOMEBODY LOCK THE THREAD BEFORE HE CAN GET THE LAST WORD


I'll have to spread the word that you hate this thread!


----------



## LittleFlame (May 11, 2018)

Just mess me up fam


----------



## CoolerSugar955 (May 11, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> because it is THE MOST HORRIBLE VERY BAD WORST EOF THREAD EVER MADE. we need "The shithole" secret EoF subforum for this kind of stuff. Also a suspension would be nice...


ur the most horible very bad wost eof thread  ever made


----------



## FateForWindows (May 11, 2018)

Can we stop saying this is the worst thread and actually continue with what the thread was about in the first place?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 11, 2018)

FateForWindows said:


> Can we stop saying this is the worst thread and actually continue with what the thread was about in the first place?


But... ITS the worst thread ever


----------



## LittleFlame (May 11, 2018)

FateForWindows said:


> Can we stop saying this is the worst thread and actually continue with what the thread was about in the first place?


Yeah seriously. People are just hating on this poor guy at this point.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 11, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> Yeah seriously. People are just hating on this poor guy at this point.


Well, I was victim of intimidation my whole life
and I'll quote one of my teacher
"Maybe you deserve it"
no joke


----------



## LittleFlame (May 11, 2018)

honestly you're all just picking a target like we're back in fucking highschool because he was immature when he first joined, he's just insecure.


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> Just mess me up fam


I don't want to mess you up. It may start a flame war.


CoolerSugar955 said:


> ur the most horible very bad wost eof thread  ever made


I'm a thread? Well that's cool.


FateForWindows said:


> Can we stop saying this is the worst thread and actually continue with what the thread was about in the first place?


I don't think people will do that. This thread's fate has been sealed.


Noctosphere said:


> But... ITS the worst thread ever


You think that? Well, I'll have to give you One Piece of my mind.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



LittleFlame said:


> Yeah seriously. People are just hating on this poor guy at this point.


Yeah, you're actually correct about that.

Oop, I need a pun. Sorry about that, I had to correct myself.


Noctosphere said:


> Well, I was victim of intimidation my whole life
> and I'll quote one of my teacher
> "Maybe you deserve it"
> no joke


O-o


LittleFlame said:


> honestly you're all just picking a target like we're back in fucking highschool because he was immature when he first joined, he's just insecure.


You're actually extremely accurate on that. I've been thinking about leaving the site for a couple weeks just to get away from the burning hatred almost everyone has for me on the site. Sure, I could ignore it. But it reminds me of my past. It reminds me of Highschool, which I've been trying to forget about for many years now. The fact that this site is bringing back horrific memories of my past is making me crumble, honestly. Even when I did try to contribute to the site by writing reviews, no one read them.

I don't think I need a pun for that.


----------



## VinsCool (May 11, 2018)

These puns should be _pun_ishable.


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> These puns should be _pun_ishable.


Hey, hey! That's my job! You're puns are from another world!


----------



## VinsCool (May 11, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Hey, hey! That's my job! You're puns are from another world!


You're*





Wait a second...


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> You're*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh fuck, a grammar mistake. Looks like I second guessed myself.


----------



## VinsCool (May 11, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Oh fuck, a grammar mistake. Looks like I second guessed myself.


I used to correct Hitler's speeches. Does that technically make me a grammar nazi?


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I used to correct Hitler's speaches. Does that technically make me a grammar nazi?


That...oh shit, that was awesome. I did nazi that coming. I salute you for that pun. Perhaps you'd like to takeover this thread?


----------



## VinsCool (May 11, 2018)

Titanica said:


> That...oh shit, that was awesome. I did nazi that coming. I salute you for that pun. Perhaps you'd like to takeover this thread?


Nah, I was just trying to be funny.
*Raises glass* _Salute_


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Nah, I was just trying to be funny.
> *Raises glass* _Salute_


Damn it, I'm getting real sick of making these damn puns, I want someone else to do it. The fun in this is becoming equal to the funniness of my puns.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 11, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Damn it, I'm getting real sick of making these damn puns, I want someone else to do it. The fun in this is becoming equal to the funniness of my puns.


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


Glad to have put a smile on your face!


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 11, 2018)

CoolerSugar955 said:


> ur the most horible very bad wost eof thread  ever made


I'm a human, not a thread, as you can plainly see.


FateForWindows said:


> Can we stop saying this is the worst thread and actually continue with what the thread was about in the first place?


No.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Titanica said:


> That...oh shit, that was awesome. I did nazi that coming. I salute you for that pun. Perhaps you'd like to takeover this thread?


this is the only good pun in this 7 page thread


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> I'm a human, not a thread, as you can plainly see.
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


If you hate this thread so much, just get out. Go get a napkin and clean your brain out.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 11, 2018)

Titanica said:


> If you hate this thread so much, just get out. Go get a napkin and clean your brain out.


Cleaning a brain with a napkin would be a terrible idea.
Guess what pattern the napkin would have printed on it!


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Cleaning a brain with a napkin would be a terrible idea.
> Guess what pattern the napkin would have printed on it!


I dunno. A gamecube pattern? You're renound for this sort of stuff, so what's the answer?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 11, 2018)

Titanica said:


> I dunno. A gamecube pattern? You're renound for this sort of stuff, so what's the answer?


<- this QR code!


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> <- this QR code!


Ah, that's cool. I should've decoded that.


----------



## Blazidog (May 13, 2018)

Titanica said:


> You read the title. Make a reply to this thread and I'll make a pun about it.
> 
> 
> I wanna die


I swear this is never gonna get old


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2018)

Blazidog said:


> I swear this is never gonna get old


Will this get old? Yosh.


----------



## Blazidog (May 13, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Will this get old? Yosh.


oh


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2018)

Blazidog said:


> oh


I'm sorry, my puns are just deteriorating because I've been doing it for 8 pages.

Oh, the pain! Doggone it.


----------



## Blazidog (May 13, 2018)

Titanica said:


> I'm sorry, my puns are just deteriorating because I've been doing it for 8 pages.
> 
> Oh, the pain! Doggone it.


oH my GOD IM GIGGLING


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2018)

Blazidog said:


> oH my GOD IM GIGGLING


Wait you are?

Oh my GOD, this is amazing! Someone likes my puns! That's blazi!


----------



## Blazidog (May 13, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Wait you are?
> 
> Oh my GOD, this is amazing! Someone likes my puns! That's blazi!


YES OH MY GOD IM CRACKING UP


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2018)

Blazidog said:


> YES OH MY GOD IM CRACKING UP


Ah, ha! I think I've cracked the code to making people laugh!


----------



## Blazidog (May 13, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Ah, ha! I think I've cracked the code to making people laugh!


yesss!!! You're so good at these! Keep it up!!! :-)


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2018)

Blazidog said:


> yesss!!! You're so good at these! Keep it up!!! :-)


First time someone has said that in this thread. You're making me feel actually good about myself, thank you so much. 

I guess being the keeper of puns is a good thing.


----------



## Blazidog (May 13, 2018)

Titanica said:


> First time someone has said that in this thread. You're making me feel actually good about myself, thank you so much.
> 
> I guess being the keeper of puns is a good thing.


Sure is!! Lol
You should be a comedian some day!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Blazidog said:


> Sure is!! Lol
> You should be a comedian some day!


I'm sure people would like you!


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2018)

Blazidog said:


> Sure is!! Lol
> You should be a comedian some day!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


People don't like me on this thread. Just read the other pages.

I don't think I could be a comedian, I just don't have the likeness of one.


----------



## Blazidog (May 13, 2018)

Titanica said:


> People don't like me on this thread. Just read the other pages.
> 
> I don't think I could be a comedian, I just don't have the likeness of one.


Ohh,I see.
I feel bad for you though! You have a "punny" talent! 




also I'm sorry for doing a pun too


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2018)

Blazidog said:


> Ohh,I see.
> I feel bad for you though! You have a "punny" talent!
> 
> 
> ...


No, no. It's fine! It's a punderful thread after all.


----------



## Blazidog (May 13, 2018)

Titanica said:


> No, no. It's fine! It's a punderful thread after all.


LOL

All in all though,i'm happy you started this thread in the first place. Thank you for bringing such a true masterpiece into the table.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2018)

Blazidog said:


> LOL
> 
> All in all though,i'm happy you started this thread in the first place. Thank you for bringing such a true masterpiece into the table.


No problem. Thanks for complimenting me! It's just a piece of me from the master.


----------



## Blazidog (May 13, 2018)

Titanica said:


> No problem. Thanks for complimenting me! It's just a piece of me from the master.


Welcome,and thank you too


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2018)

Blazidog said:


> Welcome,and thank you too


I feel very welcomed by you.


----------



## Blazidog (May 13, 2018)

Titanica said:


> I feel very welcomed by you.


I chuckled a bit,thanks!


----------



## jimmyj (May 13, 2018)

more puns please


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2018)

Blazidog said:


> I chuckled a bit,thanks!


I might as well chuck my sadness out the window because of you!



jimmyj said:


> more puns please



Well, I'll be glad to please you.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 14, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> more puns please


he stopped giving us puns.. a true *pun*ishment


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> he stopped giving us puns.. a true *pun*ishment


No I haven't! The Flame of Puns won't ever burn out!


----------



## DirtOverlord (May 17, 2018)

pun


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2018)

DirtOverlord said:


> pun


I don't punderstand your plead.


----------



## CoolerSugar955 (May 21, 2018)

Titanica said:


> I don't punderstand your plead.


This cant die, not now


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2018)

CoolerSugar955 said:


> This cant die, not now


YES! I thought this thread was dead. I am dying to get back into this.


----------



## CoolerSugar955 (Jun 22, 2018)

You thought you could get out of this. You will never be able to leave the cycle.


----------



## jDSX (Jun 22, 2018)

That necro bump


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 22, 2018)

jDSX said:


> That necro bump


When you though you got rid of it
It comes back to live
By a stupid necromancer


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2018)

CoolerSugar955 said:


> You thought you could get out of this. You will never be able to leave the cycle.


DID SOMEBODY SUMMON ME FROM MY GRAVE? Time to make a comeback. The puns are in a never ending cycle.


jDSX said:


> That necro bump


Yep. Quite the bumpy road, eh?


Noctosphere said:


> When you though you got rid of it
> It comes back to live
> By a stupid necromancer


Indeed, Nocto. This thread is a living nightmare!


I am slowly eating away every bit of hope left for humanity.


----------



## jimmyj (Jun 28, 2018)

Wew it's back


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> Wew it's back


Thanks for backing me up, Jimmy.


----------



## jimmyj (Jun 28, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Thanks for backing me up, Jimmy.


Say something puny pls


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> Say something puny pls


Hmmm...
Alright!

_The following pun has been taken down by jimmyj Co*®*_


----------



## jimmyj (Jun 28, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Hmmm...
> Alright!
> 
> _The following pun has been taken down by jimmyj Co*®*_


Nooooo I'd never take down puns !


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> Nooooo I'd never take down puns !


Alright, fine. You got me. My puns are all worn down. I guess they've been taken down by this thread..


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 29, 2018)

okay actually whoever bumped this i hate you


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 29, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> okay actually whoever bumped this i hate you


it's that guy 2 on post count xD


----------



## Aldoria (Jun 29, 2018)

I like chips


----------



## CoolerSugar955 (Jun 30, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> okay actually whoever bumped this i hate you


I am not sorry


----------



## VzUh (Jun 30, 2018)

This thread still existing? unexpected (rule: you can't make a pun with the "unexpected" word)


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 30, 2018)

CoolerSugar955 said:


> I am not sorry


Well, now that a good friend of mine is mod, you won’t last long


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 30, 2018)

VzUh said:


> This thread still existing? unexpected (rule: you can't make a pun with the "unexpected" word)


I guess that would be _pun_expected?


----------



## VzUh (Jun 30, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> I guess that would be _pun_expected?


This is what I feared would happen


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2018)

VzUh said:


> This is what I feared would happen


And yes it hap_pun_ed.


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2018)

gay


----------



## VzUh (Jun 30, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> And yes it hap_pun_ed.


you broke the rule!
you deserve a _pun_ishment


----------



## pandavova (Jul 1, 2018)

do something with my name


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 1, 2018)

pandavova said:


> do something with my name


Panda? But... Link doesnt wear fur suit
You should switch your avatar to a mario one


----------



## pandavova (Jul 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Panda? But... Link doesnt wear fur suit
> You should switch your avatar to a mario one


thats a good one.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 1, 2018)

Godammit guys, were supposed to be avoiding the puns, not making them


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 6, 2018)

If Atmosphere cfw is the limit then why do we have luma


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> okay actually whoever bumped this i hate you


Uh, oh. Napkin is going on a bumpy ride!


Noctosphere said:


> it's that guy 2 on post count xD


Oh, this is two good!


Aldoria said:


> I like chips


You do? Will you lays down your favorites?


CoolerSugar955 said:


> I am not sorry


I am sorry for making this thread. I never should've joined this site.


VzUh said:


> This thread still existing? unexpected (rule: you can't make a pun with the "unexpected" word)


A rule? You're giving me an existing crisis...


SirNapkin1334 said:


> Well, now that a good friend of mine is mod, you won’t last long


O.o


Subtle Demise said:


> I guess that would be _pun_expected?


Wow! You did my job for me. Thanks for bringing this thread deeper to it's... Subtle Demise.


VzUh said:


> This is what I feared would happen


This thread is making me go insane. I originally created this thread as a little challenge, but Sugar has been torturing me by constantly necrobumping this thread, bringing me back to this cursed site to finish me duty. Every pun hurts everyone around me, especially myself, but I must continue what I promised. This the most fearsome thing I've done, but I will never give up!


VinsCool said:


> And yes it hap_pun_ed.


I'm taking a break. I'll let Vin Cool me down.


Lia said:


> gay


Seriously?! You only gave me a single word to work with?! You're most certainly not making my job easy. Um...this is a gay time?


VzUh said:


> you broke the rule!
> you deserve a _pun_ishment


Oh my lord, when will the pain be over? WHAT SORT OF PUNISHING MAN WOULD DO THIS TO ME?! Oh wait. That's me.


pandavova said:


> do something with my name


I'm going to pan da post.


Noctosphere said:


> Panda? But... Link doesnt wear fur suit
> You should switch your avatar to a mario one


Looks like he is the missing link.


pandavova said:


> thats a good one.


NAYAHAAHSHFDFHDKNA GOOD SHOW! JOLLY GOOD SHOW!


SirNapkin1334 said:


> Godammit guys, were supposed to be avoiding the puns, not making them


You can keep making as long as I'm here. 


NoNAND said:


> If Atmosphere cfw is the limit then why do we have luma


I'm not sure. Perhaps you can be the star of the show and answer that question.

STOP NECROBUMPING THIS THREAD, FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY! D;


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 7, 2018)

bump


----------



## VzUh (Jul 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> This thread is making me go insane. I originally created this thread as a little challenge, but Sugar has been torturing me by constantly necrobumping this thread, bringing me back to this cursed site to finish me duty. Every pun hurts everyone around me, especially myself, but I must continue what I promised. This the most fearsome thing I've done, but I will never give up!



and the longest pun of all goes to... me! yay, I won!



Titanica said:


> STOP NECROBUMPING THIS THREAD, FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY! D;



nah


----------



## FateForWindows (Jul 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> STOP NECROBUMPING THIS THREAD, FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY! D;


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 7, 2018)

jostle


----------



## Gon Freecss (Jul 9, 2018)

I hate all of you, _puny_, little humans!


----------



## VzUh (Jul 9, 2018)

Gon Freecss said:


> I hate all of you, _puny_, little humans!


...said the little human face


----------



## Damian666 (Jul 9, 2018)

bumpity bump


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 9, 2018)

Damian666 said:


> bumpity bump


----------



## Damian666 (Jul 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>



lmfao


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 9, 2018)

Damian666 said:


> lmfao


leave... go away...
leave... shooo...


----------



## Damian666 (Jul 9, 2018)

but but…


awwww


----------



## CoolerSugar955 (Aug 7, 2018)

owo whats this, an abandoned thread?


----------



## FateForWindows (Aug 7, 2018)

CoolerSugar955 said:


> owo whats this, an abandoned thread?


Oh, whoa, I just got goosebumps.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 9, 2018)

This is pointless...


----------



## FateForWindows (Aug 9, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> This is pointless...


Then why are you here if you're a self-proclaimed Needle fanatic?


----------



## Spoda (Aug 9, 2018)

Can I have a pun pls


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 9, 2018)

Spoda said:


> Can I have a pun pls


----------



## FateForWindows (Aug 9, 2018)

Spoda said:


> Can I have a pun pls


Sorry, but Titanica disappeared. I think he sunk.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 9, 2018)

FateForWindows said:


> Then why are you here if you're a self-proclaimed Needle fanatic?


ITS WEEDLE YOU NINNY! WEEDLE! NOT NEEDLE!


Needle. Good grief...


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 9, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> ITS WEEDLE YOU NINNY! WEEDLE! NOT NEEDLE!
> 
> 
> Needle. Good grief...


I can confirm, it was written Needle before you post this


----------



## FateForWindows (Aug 10, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> ITS WEEDLE YOU NINNY! WEEDLE! NOT NEEDLE!
> 
> 
> Needle. Good grief...


That was a pretty sharp response. Well, at least you fixed it. Damn you, autocorrect.


Noctosphere said:


> I can confirm, it was written Needle before you post this


I think we all saw the point in that.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 10, 2018)

FateForWindows said:


> That was a pretty sharp response. Well, at least you fixed it. Damn you, autocorrect.
> 
> I think we all saw the point in that.


Yea guys so sorry lol 
I get angry when people mock weedles sorry


----------



## Damian666 (Aug 10, 2018)

FateForWindows said:


> That was a pretty sharp response. Well, at least you fixed it. Damn you, autocorrect.
> 
> I think we all saw the point in that.


I see what you did there...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 20, 2018)

*ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!*

I have HAD it with this thread! This might as well be a form of torture! This thread has gone on FAR too long! I-I-I'm go INSANE! So many puns...so much cringe! So much...UGH! PLEASE! Do not force me to kill myself making these crazy and horrifying puns! I HATE PUNS! This thread was supposed to be a challenge for myself, BUT I NEVER KNEW IT WOULD BECOME...*THIS MONSTROSITY!* AHAHAHA! P-please! End this miserable line of messages! Somebody else do it! I-I'm don


----------



## CoolerSugar955 (Aug 20, 2018)

Uh oh I think we broke him


----------

